# Should I feel guilty about beating up my mum?



## Diaz_1992 (Jun 17, 2009)

My GF dumped me earlier this week and i've been in a mood about it. And then there are the school exams and everything, so have been really streesed out.

So anyway, I just got back from the gym a short while back and made myself a sandwich and when I sat down to eat my mum came in with the grocery shopping.

She told me to help her bring the bags in and put the stuff away. I told her that I will after i had finished eating, but she goes do it now, and me still in a mood form earlier that week, just shouted I will once i've finished and called her a whiny bitch.

And she just lost it, she took a shoe and through it at me, although it missesd and then proceeded to slap me on the head and back and I was real ****ed off at this point and tackled her to the kitchen floor, she tried to fight back but couldn't as I had pinned her to the floor, and I just laughed watching her squirming and trying to release herself from my grip.

Ok so about a minutre later I let her go when she had calmed down cause she started wincing.

And later she showed me some marks I had left on her forearms because I gripped her so hard. And I think she was crying.

And now I feel guilty, as I could have hurt her quite bad. Although I thought my actions were in self defense.

Do you think I should apologise?


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

u fukin serious get help


----------



## wacko (Sep 1, 2008)

i think you have problems


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I assume your in her house eating her food???

lol

Mate your nuts

Yes I would beg for forgiveness


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

sounds like a bit of sexual tension between the two of you


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

your a fooking disgrace


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Been some crazy posts on here of late...


----------



## doubleh (Jun 10, 2009)

Violence towards women....what a pr**k!!!

Hitting your own mother....someone needs to teach you some respect!!!


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

wow mate are u for real???


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Are you serious. You tackled your mum to the kitchen floor and then started laughing at her while you pinned her there. You need fcuking help.


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

If someone else did that to your mum, what would you do to them? Of course you should apologise....

I know if you did that to my mum you would be in bits by now!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Be afraid mate, my old Glasweigian mum would be in my room as I nodded off and set about me with a pick axe handle (after my Dad had softened me up with a few kickings)


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Honestly mate your mum asks you to do a 2 minute job so you attack her you need to grow up a bit go say sorry now


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

You're pathetic..... like seriously pathetic....


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

least you could have done is helped your mum, if it wasnt for parents you'd be out on the street


----------



## wacko (Sep 1, 2008)

i hope she kicks you out


----------



## doubleh (Jun 10, 2009)

nobody said:


> if it wasnt for parents you'd be out on the street


He wouldnt even exist !!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Diaz_1992 said:


> My GF dumped me earlier this week and i've been in a mood about it. And then there are the school exams and everything, so have been really streesed out.
> 
> So anyway, I just got back from the gym a short while back and made myself a sandwich and when I sat down to eat my mum came in with the grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


You're lucky I'm not related otherwise I'd rip your head off.

I honestly can't tell if you're being serious. You're fooking half baked either way...


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

how many times has she been stressed to her eye balls and shes still gone out of her way to do something you want or need even as a child

i have been punched square in the face before and still not retaliated, you should be ashamed dude


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I assume your in her house eating her food???
> 
> I would beg for forgiveness


Exactly that!

Your mother brought you into this world, taught you, fed you, watched you grow, the least you can do is show her abit more respect and tell her you're sorry...even if her actions were not that good:whistling:.


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

You need to get slapped up mate. Disgusting.


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

2 Words, Bell End.....


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

the thing is, the arrogance of your post suggests you think its funny or cool...

All it does is demonstrate that you're a pathetic cretin who clearly forms part of the lower echelons of humanity...

Sorry I'll translate that for you.... just goes to show you're a complete Fanny!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Show her some respect you idiot! She's your mother!

Sounds like its about time you had a [email protected] and let out some steam


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Diaz_1992 said:


> My GF dumped me earlier this week and i've been in a mood about it. And then there are the school exams and everything, so have been really streesed out.
> 
> So anyway, I just got back from the gym a short while back and made myself a sandwich and when I sat down to eat my mum came in with the grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


*emphasis on this!*

you laughed because your mum cant beat your mega grip........ unless theres a good next post by you, you may be the first person i block on a forum... disgusting


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Has anyone read this guys other threads?? Sad thing is this will get more response than serious threads about BB'ing.....


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

I agree with everyone above..and you need a ****ing good hiding to teach you some respect..

How the **** do you justify your actions as self defence?

You are the lowest of the lo, I hope she gets you nicked for it...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm sorry, but why don'T you F off and stop trolling this board. First your thread on why women should stick to female jobs like teaching and nurses, rather than in the police force and now this. Grow up!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Fcuk sake I repped the bugger instead of negging :lol:


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Diaz_1992 said:


> I was real ****ed off at this point and tackled her to the kitchen floor, she tried to fight back but couldn't as I had pinned her to the floor, and I just laughed watching her squirming and trying to release herself from my grip.
> 
> A minute later I let her go when she had calmed down cause she started wincing. And later she showed me some marks I had left on her forearms because I gripped her so hard. And I think she was crying.
> 
> ...


Apologise? You need to look at yourself in the mirror and stop being the big man in the house. What I recommend is go down to your local high street on a Saturday night or some club, and try and exercise your limited muscle mass down there.

How can you beat on the woman or even restrain her with force - making her cry - especially the woman that brought you into this world.

You have no shame mate. Go and apologise and buy the woman some flowers - and never touch her again. If she's beating on you, and you have to defend yourself, don't enforce your prolonged restraint method FFS - just get out the way, apologise - or failing that walk away.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

You beat a woman and not only that, THE woman that gave you life - that's so low its off the charts - now apologise before you permanently damage the relationship you have with one of the best people you'll ever have in your life.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

You got serious issues. I feel sorry for your mum


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

I would further add the mods delete this thread and ban him from this forum....


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

I read through that post twice expecting a joke to be there some where:confused1:

I do hope your just trying to get a reaction out of the people on here and are not serious because if you are then your a fvcking disgrace.


----------



## croney (Jun 8, 2009)

F*** sake i thought this was a joke erler on when i read it !

get a grip mate

wee all have out moments and wanna go a bit mad

but niver towards your mum !

take your anger out on a punch bag !


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

dammmmn gangstaaa thats some sick shizzz


----------



## salforddian (Jun 18, 2009)

m8 wat steds u on you must have sum sik sted rage there **** hit or holdin a woman down til she ask you to sicko put ur ass in a looney bin


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

marso said:


> I would further add the mods delete this thread and ban him from this forum....


I'll second that....


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> You're lucky I'm not related otherwise I'd rip your head off.
> 
> I honestly can't tell if you're being serious. You're fooking half baked either way...





Mrdaveyk said:


> *emphasis on this!*
> 
> you laughed because your mum cant beat your mega grip........ unless theres a good next post by you, you may be the first person i block on a forum... disgusting


As above, only difference being i wish i was related to you so i could call round, you pathetic waste of sperm!

This has to be a **** take. There's a serious amount of bull**** posting being done by new members on here of late. Talking all kind of ****e!

Between Doyle and this **** i don't ****ing know!


----------



## Diaz_1992 (Jun 17, 2009)

Some of you people are very judgmental.

It's not like I lose my temper like that everyday. We hardly ever ague. And even though I have a really short fuse, I can't even remember the last time we argued about something. Which is probably why she was so shocked and reacted the way she did.

But I feel particularly bad about making her cry and hurting her as her slaps didn't hurt at all so I had no reason to react so irrationally. I think I was just taking out all my anger and frustration out on her.

If you were in my shoes, how would you make it up to her and show her you're truly sorry?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

18spike18 said:


> i beat up my mum all the time
> 
> whats she ever done for me
> 
> i torture small puppys aswell


 :ban:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't even know what to say to this...

I'm hoping it's a joke or just a troll thread but incase it isn't. Get your **** in gear and go apologise, sorry to have a go mate but i can't stand men that hit women let alone their own mothers!

How can you justify your actions but saying "it was in self defence", mate she gave you a clip round the ear, hardly life threatening is it? Im sure we've all had worse growing up (i know i have lol) and at the end of the day, it's this kind of discipline that keeps you in check and stops you from being a layabout.

Disgraceful.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Not sayin anthing bad yet but what religion are you????

And lol ur stupid


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Im calling bull****

Do not feed the trolls folks


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm guessing theres no farther around otherwise you wouldnt of done it, cause he would have leveled you. my 18 yr son old hit my wife once(punch to the face) hes 18 stone i got home to wifes broken nose took 2 hours to find out what had gone on (he wouldnt clean the dogs out) I hit him once he got up and realised he was out of order he now may shout and yell at her when I'm not around but he will never raise his hand to her again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Diaz_1992 said:


> Some of you people are very judgmental.
> 
> It's not like I lose my temper like that everyday. We hardly ever ague. And even though I have a really short fuse, I can't even remember the last time we argued about something. Which is probably why she was so shocked and reacted the way she did.
> 
> ...


Fvcked if i know, even the thought of acting like that towards my mum makes me feel physically sick.....

I still feel bad from calling my mum names when i was 15 and that ended up with me getting smashed with the kitchen broom:whistling:

Jesus pudj are you serious?!?!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

18spike18 said:


> you think im serious ?
> 
> im humourin the OP
> 
> :confused1:


There's no humour in this thread pal. This is a serious issue


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Why not post up your home address mate.


----------



## anonbb (Apr 20, 2009)

to be fair it sounds like your mum way overreacted to start hitting you

tackling her sounds way too much, but taking her to the ground and just pinning her down to stop her hitting you aint over the top in my opinion


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Fook me a fellow Manc as well, hope I see you around dude we can talk.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Trolls everywhere at the moment


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

anonbb said:


> to be fair it sounds like your mum way overreacted to start hitting you
> 
> depends how hard u tackled her but to be fair taking her to the ground and just pinning her down to stop her hitting you aint over the top in my opinion


 quite often pin your mum to the floor do you mate:rolleyes:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Rickski said:


> Fook me a fellow Manc as well


Aye, I did think that


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Con said:


> Fvcked if i know, even the thought of acting like that towards my mum makes me feel physically sick.....
> 
> I still feel bad from calling my mum names when i was 15 and that ended up with me getting smashed with the kitchen broom:whistling:


Ditto mate on both points.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

anonbb said:


> to be fair it sounds like your mum way overreacted to start hitting you
> 
> tackling her sounds way too much, but taking her to the ground and just pinning her down to stop her hitting you aint over the top in my opinion


Muppet 

There's always 2 sides to a story. Shame we cannot hear the mothers part to what happened


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm appalled that you called her a whiney b1tch, let alone the fact that you tackled her to the floor and bruised her. I'm negging you right in the a55 b1tch!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

WUM

NFT


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

What puzzles me is that he would post some thing like this up and not see a problem in it.

I assume he is a troll as surely no one can be that dim.......


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

anonbb said:


> to be fair it sounds like your mum way overreacted to start hitting you
> 
> tackling her sounds way too much, but taking her to the ground and just pinning her down to stop her hitting you aint over the top in my opinion


F*ck up you and all!

W*nker!


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

I hope this whole thing is a joke, and if so it's not a funny joke anyway.

If it's true then you've got a serious problem. I don't know what kind of relationship you have with your mother, or your family, but what got me was the fact you managed to hold her down for a whole minute! And laugh!

Everyone loses their temper and does things they regret, but most people in that situation would have stopped and been immediately apologetic and deeply remorseful after a fraction of a second of laying a finger on their mother.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Con said:


> What puzzles me is that he would post some thing like this up and not see a problem in it.
> 
> I assume he is a troll as surely no one can be that dim.......


True.

I would never have the thought in my head to hit my mum even if she was beating me to death with a poll. Just wouldnt happen.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Just what is it Mr Diaz is asking us here, that is what we must ponder.

You see, Sigmun Freud alledged that every little boy wants to fk their mummy, and every little girl wants to fk their daddy.

So is "should I feel guilty for beating up my mum" actually paraphrasing for

[RS draws deep breath]

"should I feel guilty for sneaking a look at my mums boobs then touching myself and masturbating into her dirty panties that I stole from the wash hamper, while simoultaneously fingering my own rectum and wanting to marry my mum and have babies with her so I could be a dad and an uncle at the same time and so I could actually be my own dad? Kinda?"

I think it is a distinct possibility people, its not his fault, big Sigmund said some folks just roll like that


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

I suppose this could be a serious thread based on the numbers by his name i assume thats when he was born which would make him 17ish which sounds about right if he has finished with exams.

I think you need to grow up and move out on your own bud, if your man enough to take down your mum your man enough to move out and look after your self.

P.S. not suprised your gf dumped you pmsl


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

18spike18 said:


> to humour someone means go along with/put up with there bull **** story
> 
> i think this post is bull ****


Sorry mate but I cannot see the funny side of things when a situation like this breaks out. I wouldnt go so far as to say my post was bullsh1t. I think alot of members will tend to agree with me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> Just what is it Mr Diaz is asking us here, that is what we must ponder.
> 
> You see, Sigmun Freud alledged that every little boy wants to fk their mummy, and every little girl wants to fk their daddy.
> 
> ...


Fvcking PMSL you know this is the first thing that came to my mind when i read it but i didnt want to lower the tone of the thread:laugh:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

omg wtf are you doing, your sick


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Good job his gf dumped him she probly wouldnt be safe around him


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Toss pot.


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

my mother is everything to me, and if by her asking you to help her grab some shopping means she should be pinned to the floor then ur a serious asshole!! i wouldnt dream of laying a finger on my mother and even if she flattened my nose for me id never react!! in my opinion if you respected her she wouldnt need to ask you, serious bit of advice, APOLOGISE, Buy her some flowers and grovel. The worst thing is you have done that once and that trust will never be there again!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Con said:


> Fvcking PMSL you know this is the first thing that came to my mind when i read it but i didnt want to l*ower the tone of the thread*:laugh:


Mate, it was rock bottom already :lol:

I just said what everyone was thinking anyway.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

18spike18 said:


> i mean the original post mate
> 
> not you
> 
> i was explaining why i was humouring him in the first place


Sorry mate misunderstood.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Diaz If my theory is correct and you do want to have relations with your own mum, then post some naked pics of her up - who knows you might find you have something in common with the rest of us - IE we might all want to bang her as well :lol:


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

wat is the reason behind you telling us this?


----------



## Diaz_1992 (Jun 17, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> Just what is it Mr Diaz is asking us here, that is what we must ponder.
> 
> You see, Sigmun Freud alledged that every little boy wants to fk their mummy, and every little girl wants to fk their daddy.
> 
> ...


You have sick mind. And i'm supposed to be the one with issues.

I didn't realise the psychodynamic model had any credibility left in this day and age.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Diaz If my theory is correct and you do want to have relations with your own mum, then post some naked pics of her up - who knows you might find you have something in common with the rest of us - IE we might all want to bang her as well :lol:


No way:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> Just what is it Mr Diaz is asking us here, that is what we must ponder.
> 
> You see, Sigmun Freud alledged that every little boy wants to fk their mummy, and every little girl wants to fk their daddy.
> 
> ...


mate thats just wrong ,whats running through your head to think of something like that?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Diaz_1992 said:


> You have sick mind. And i'm supposed to be the one with issues.
> 
> I didn't realise the psychodynamic model had any credibility left in this day and age.


LOL smart-a55 little student fcukwit! I'm studying psychology and I still hate you lol. Trying-to-sound-smart-ass-motherfcuker! :cursing:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Diaz_1992 said:


> You have sick mind. And i'm supposed to be the one with issues.


You have no idea

Take a look at my avi and tell me I am sane :lol:


----------



## Diaz_1992 (Jun 17, 2009)

nobody said:


> Good job his gf dumped him she probly wouldnt be safe around him


You know nothing about why my gf left me so don't even ****ing talk about her. I just mentioned her in this to tell why I was in such a fowl mood, but it had NOTHING to do with the issue at hand.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Diaz_1992 said:


> You have sick mind. And i'm supposed to be the one with issues.
> 
> I didn't realise the psychodynamic model had any credibility left in this day and age.


Look at you mr.booksmarts and actually it does still hold credibility and i know because pysch is what i study at uni. I will have to go along with RS and say the confusion/sexual tension that you had built up after your gf left you drove you to enjoy holding your mum down in that manner.

Your a fvck up mate plain and simple.


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

18spike18 said:


> dont cry


il try babe ,,tell your mum il be round at 8.30


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

woman beater hope we bump into each other one day


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

sweat-monster said:


> mate thats just wrong ,whats running through your head to think of something like that?


Thats bold - your calling Sigmund Freud sick and wrong??? You better have some hefty fkn letters after your name if you are going to comment further...

:whistling:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

-2298 neg reps and counting come on guys do whats right.


----------



## Diaz_1992 (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyway thanks to those who did give advice and didn't resort to name calling and personal attacks.

I know I may have come across as asshole in the OP, but i'm not a bad person.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

with all the crazy posts recently im startin to think the accounts have been hacked,

@Rs2007 your one of the funniest people ive ever known!


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

yuss i am ...im scared ,,really i am ,please dont hurt me mr big scary sicko


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Diaz_1992 said:


> You have sick mind. And i'm supposed to be the one with issues.
> 
> I didn't realise the psychodynamic model had any credibility left in this day and age.


Is this meant to be impressive, because any halfwit can use Google, if anything this just makes you look even more of a w*nker.

Although really i don't think you could get much worse.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

sweat-monster said:


> yuss i am ...im scared ,,really i am ,please dont hurt me mr big scary sicko


There are far too many of the neg rep brigade on the board at the moment, and they're all constantly being [email protected]


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Ive heard of a village missing a idiot but never a village missing 2


----------



## Diaz_1992 (Jun 17, 2009)

Con said:


> Look at you mr.booksmarts and actually it does still hold credibility and i know because pysch is what i study at uni. I will have to go along with RS and say the confusion/sexual tension that you had built up after your gf left you drove you to enjoy holding your mum down in that manner.
> 
> Your a fvck up mate plain and simple.


Freud was a coke head who lost his mind plain and simple.

The Oedipus complex is the most ridiculous thing i've ever heard, I didn't even know what sex was until I was like 11/12 so how could I have thought like that when I was a toddler??

Anyway, i'm not here for a psychology lesson but a few of you have very strange things running through your minds.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Is this meant to be impressive, *because any halfwit can use Google.*


And thank the lord for that, else I would come over REALLY retarded :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Diaz_1992 said:


> Freud was a coke head who lost his mind plain and simple.
> 
> The Oedipus complex is the most ridiculous thing i've ever heard, I didn't even know what sex was until I was like 11/12


 :lol: You are a tosser. Any wonder your GF did one!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> And thank the lord for that, else I would come over REALLY retarded :lol:


HAHAHA you and me both mate, you and me both :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Diaz_1992 said:


> Freud was a coke head who lost his mind plain and simple.
> 
> The Oedipus complex is the most ridiculous thing i've ever heard, *I didn't even know what sex was until I was like 11/12.*.


hahahahah LOSER!!!!!!!

I had done it like well loads of times by then, and thats not even counting the times with my sister!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I was in a similar situation when i was younger but just sat and took the hits mate how can you lose your rag with a woman ,especially your mam.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Without any due respect what so ever mate you deserve every name you have been called if this thread is genuine. I could easily beat the crap out of both my parents together BUT no matter what they did to me l would NEVER lay a finger on them.

IT'S CALLED RESPECT ! Clearly something you lack for your mother.

People like you disgust me.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Diaz_1992 said:


> My GF dumped me earlier this week and i've been in a mood about it. And then there are the school exams and everything, so have been really streesed out.
> 
> So anyway, I just got back from the gym a short while back and made myself a sandwich and when I sat down to eat my mum came in with the grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


 You need some serious help.

If you ask me your gf has had a lucky escape in dumping you.Next time you leave the house I hope your mum packs your bags and throws you and your stuff into the gutter as you are a real c()ck..He££ there are better people than you locked up,,you come across as a man with a great future behind him you are a true legend in your own mind.

Grow up,wise up and get a grip.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Diaz_1992 said:


> Freud was a coke head who lost his mind plain and simple.
> 
> The Oedipus complex is the most ridiculous thing i've ever heard, I didn't even know what sex was until I was like 11/12.
> 
> Anyway, i'm not here for a psychology lesson but a few of you have very strange things running through your minds.


 :lol: :laugh:Just stop trying to speak on this subject mate because you are really making your self come across like a total fvcking idiot!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Diaz_1992 said:


> She told me to help her bring the bags in and put the stuff away. I told her that I will after i had finished eating, but she goes do it now, and me still in a mood form earlier that week, *just shouted I will once i've finished and called her a whiny bitch.* Mistake number one.
> 
> And she just lost it, she took a shoe and through it at me, although it missesd and then proceeded to slap me on the head and back and *I was real ****ed off at this point and tackled her to the kitchen floor, she tried to fight back but couldn't as I had pinned her to the floor, and I just laughed watching her squirming and trying to release herself from my grip.*
> 
> ...


I cant even believe you have to ask this question.



Diaz_1992 said:


> *Some of you people are very judgmental.*
> 
> Judgmental? Is that what you call it justifying beating your mother up after you insulted her?
> 
> ...





anonbb said:


> to be fair *it sounds like your mum way overreacted to start hitting you*
> 
> Overreacted after he called her a bitch? Hardly, she should have punched him and not slap him.
> 
> tackling her sounds way too much, but taking her to the ground and just pinning her down to stop her hitting you aint over the top in my opinion


Sad.

I lost my Mother to cancer several years ago, if it was me I would not mind taking in all the groceries every day forever to have another moment with my Mother.

This post really upsets me to the point of rage.

You snot nosed little pr!ck needs your face smashed in.

I would volunteer to do it but I am too far away.

Trust me little man, your day is comming, you cant treat people like that and get away with it, no doubt you will be a stastistic shortly.

You should be so ashamed of your self that you shouldnt even be able to look at you self in the mirror.

You are truely what is wrong with society today.

You are the problem, I dare you to look at yourself and see the monster you have become.

I wish I was your Dad, oh how I wish.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Rickski said:


> -2298 neg reps and counting come on guys do whats right.


Sweat beats him at: -4490 :lol:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

prolly safe to say if we ever organise a meet up , is prolly best you dont show your face lol


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

slap your self in the face,, lol,,,, if id have even raised my voice to my mom id have gotten a crack round the back of the head


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Well today is a first, an aggressive post from Scott i never thought i would see the day.

All jokes aside i really hope you sort your self out seeing a shrink is step one and imo probably the best way you can show your mother that you are sorry.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Sad.
> 
> I lost my Mother to cancer several years ago, if it was me I would not mind taking in all the groceries every day forever to have another moment with my Mother.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, want you to know i tried to rep you for it but i've given out too much lately.

I broke my neck some years ago and as a result got incredibly close to my family and know just how much they actually mean. They should never be taken for granted, never mind treated like this idiot 'says' he did.

Christ even if it's just a wind up, what kind of sick mind comes up with a wind up like that!

Creepy.


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

Nitrolen said:


> Sweat beats him at: -4490 :lol:


hows the gf mate?? she grown any tits yet??


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

18spike18 said:


> this thread might aswell just get deleted
> 
> i think its fair to say his question has been answered
> 
> all this thread will do is make any new members thinks wtf lol


True but if this thread taught just one person about respect it had worked IMHO


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

you think he will be first to get -1000000 neg rep?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Guys im pretty sure this is all a wind up, he must be reading all these responses and laughing his head off because hes got us all so angry. I know there are plenty of sick bastards in the world but not to many stupid enough to seriously post something as sick as this and expect us to say "there there your not to blame" very sick joke in bad taste imo


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

spike pulls his head off over romanian gypsy porn


----------



## anonbb (Apr 20, 2009)

ryoken said:


> quite often pin your mum to the floor do you mate:rolleyes:


haha u got me mate ; )

seriously though the first time round seeing this i read it as much more of a physical attack on him, i couldnt codone what he did for a couple of slaps


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

not a lot else can said really, what sort of reaction did you think that you would get............a well done maybe, should of hit her harder??????????....dont think so!!!!!!!!!!

this isnt a forum of bullys....................

you are a bully, plain and simple, youve acted out on someone who cares for you, now you want to say sorry but you really dont seem like you mean it, just that you think you should.........

maybe im wrong and I hope I am...........

but the one thing that I can say is that I hope with all my heart that ethier of my kids never grow and and treat me the way that you treated your mum......I hope my kids have respect for me and others, and would go out there way to help me regardless of whatever a sh1tty week they were having......

you made your mother feel powerless against you and it made you feel good.............in my book thats a bully..............


----------



## labz (Feb 26, 2009)

I DONT POST TOO MUCH BUT THOUGHT LETS POST A BIT MORE

THEN REALISED WHY

PERSONALLY NOT GONNA TALK ABOUT F*CK WIT

*THINK THIS POST SHOULD BE TAKEN OFF NOW PLEASE*


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

dingosteve said:


> you think he will be first to get -1000000 neg rep?


Hopefully neg reps are there for a reason it is great to be positive all the time but some times it is the only way to forewarn other members when these people post future garbage to be aware.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> hahahahah LOSER!!!!!!!
> 
> I had done it like well loads of times by then, and thats not even counting the times with my sister!!!!
> 
> :lol:


LOL funny b4stard!


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

Bottom line is, U fuked up mate... Now everyone on here think ur a di*k!!!

I've just read it & was thinking somehwere along this post u was gona say naa im only jokin or its a joke of da week or somthing silly but really.. ur a kn*b mate.. U have no respect @ all for ur elder's wat so ever.. Would of been funny if it was the other way around & to tell u da truth, Its good ur GF left ya b'cos u seem like da complete cu*t & a REAL women beater..

Hate to see ur mum in her old age mate, If she was to ask for water in her death bed what you gona say???

" give me a min, let me finish eating FIRST "

Knowing a spaz like u, u bloody wud !

I'm sure ur mum mst of gave up alot for u when u was lil mate, changing ur nappy, washing u from time to time, feeding u ect ect......


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

mate if i see you on my street i am going to pin you to the floor and make you cry like the little bicth you are YOU DO NOT ATTACK YOUR MUM THATS REALLY OUT OF ORDER, and reading this as ****ed me right off foocking cock sukcer :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Jesus H, what is it with the mongs on here today? You can tell the summer hols are here


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

hitting a woman is totaly wrong, whats worse is thats its your mum, if any one even laid a finger on my mum they would get buried....alive. let alone i woodnt even dream of hitting my mum

you need help thats just wrong


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

r u for real mate? u must of expected some backlash frm here!! damn man!!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I cant even believe you have to ask this question.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> ...


Bless you Hacks, what truth you speak! Have some reppage babes.

I can't imagine how I would feel if one of my children behaved in that manner....I would be sickened to my core!

Which is how, I imagine, the OP's mother feels right now....

He bloomin deserved that slap, shouldn't have even needed asking to help his mother...

but as to how he reacted....I'm horrified!

All I can say is what goes around comes around.......

And with an attitude like that, Im sure it will!


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow...

I've never seen someone so unanimously hated by everyone on UKM... and for good reason, im at a loss for words as to how you can do something like that to someone that brought you into this world and provided for you for the past 17 years... if it wasn't for her you wouldn't even be in existence, you should show some gratitude for the life you've been given...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Come on guys, I mean I know I have had a few pops too, but we should maybe back off.

I mean he is up against it - you have to feel sorry for him - just look at his avatar ffs, those guns must be 13" if you are lucky!!!!!

I mean damn, I'd beat the sh1t out my mum if my pipes were that size, just for the very fact she gave such sh1t genetics, never mind pinning her down and dry humping her like he did

:lol:

I am so banned, please make it a short one guys!!!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Jesus H, what is it with the mongs on here today? You can tell the summer hols are here


How did i not even figure out that's where all the f*cking dipsh*t c*nts are coming from!

Thanks man!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Goose said:


> Fcuk sake I repped the bugger instead of negging :lol:


 :ban: lol:laugh:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

I think 10 pages in an hour shows the weight of feeling on this one.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im guessing hes just joking and looking for responses etc. like his whole i hate women thread, dont feed him what he wants.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Con said:


> Well today is a first, an aggressive post from Scott i never thought i would see the day.
> 
> All jokes aside i really hope you sort your self out seeing a shrink is step one and imo probably the best way you can show your mother that you are sorry.


I know that is totally not my nature.

But I miss my Mother so much that I have tears in my eyes because I cant call her or talk to her.

She wasnt an Angel, but she was not the Devil either, she died the most painfull death due to cancer.

Her last day was that of agony with every breath, but she kept fighting for every breath she took.

Saddest thing I ever saw in my whole life.

I have tears in my eyes typing this up.

So, in contrast you can see how I would get so upset, I would give all my savings up just to give her one more kiss, or tell her that I loved her.

My mother would have laid her life down for me.

Sadly you have lost one of your most precious resources in the whole world.

You better hope that your mother is a forgiving soul.

I cant immagine you ever having kids.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

il tell you now your lucky im not related or even know you because i would fuking jump on your little head ARRR! PR!CK!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

do he honourable thing hackskii.....ban the tw4t.......for life.... :ban:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Just ban the d1ldo for life and delete the thread and have done with it.Pr1ck ain't worth all these pages!!!


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Is this thread for real??? Is the guy for real?? Mods please ban him he is a low life and it disgusts me that people like this actually exist. Imagine whats going through his poor mums mind. Poor woman would be heartbroken and disgusted that she could give birth to a pr**k like this. Worst thing is mums being mums she will probably forgive him. I am saddened and disgusted to read a post like this.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I hope you hang yourself, you should never lay a finger on your own mum fooking scum!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i wouldnt flinch at watching you suffer a painful, humiliating and horrific demise. You make me sick.....


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

pastanchicken said:


> Trolls everywhere at the moment


I think lorian needs to do some reading up on banning specific IP's.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

They have most likely been sent from another forum to troll bodybuilders....and its working! - don't get worked up as its a story been invented to annoy and get everyone angry.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

man,are you serious...i take it she is the woman in your life that gave birth to you,then not only fed you,cleaned you up as a kid and brought you up and shelled out for you...and thats the payback she gets...i'd be begging her for forgiveness and doing everything in your power to try make things right...actually i wouldnt,because it would of never ever happened,not ever,not even a thought!!!!

you shouldnt be near her if you can do that...cos you might do it again...whats up with you man!!!!

is this a joke thread or are you for real admitting that you took your own mum down and held her down...what the fcuk!!!!

i dont know the circumstances between you n your mum...so i cant comment,but just on what you said...you need to revise who you are,what you stand for and to even think if you are a real man???????

respect,decency,morals and values come to mind!!!!!!

if we caught heard of that round here...we'd be waiting for you outside your house!!!!

sort yourself out!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RJ68 said:


> do he honourable thing hackskii.....ban the tw4t.......for life.... :ban:





DNC said:


> Just ban the d1ldo for life and delete the thread and have done with it.Pr1ck ain't worth all these pages!!!


I wont ban him, but I will help him with a true life experiance that I had.

I will leave you with a little something.

My mother died about 5 years ago.

Before she died she was in massive pain from cancer.

Every day she was in agony.

She said to me one day *"I wish I can have just one good day, then I would be ready."*

What do you tell your dying mother that every day will be worse than the day before?

Nothing.......You mearly tell her that you love her, and cry.

She died.

Then one day months later I was laying in the bed, and I thought to myself, hey, I can have a good day, only thing stopping me from having a good day is myself.

So, from that moment on I mearly just accept things for exactally what they are, and they are that way for a reason, and evrything is not perfect, but in order just the way it is supposed to be.

I can have joy any moment I ask, all I have to do is ask.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

geeez i cant believe this thread, your mother put you on this planet, she protected you when your too young too protect yourself, when you get older you return the favour, you care and protect your mum, you never EVER put your hands on or hurt your mum. be ashamed...very ashamed.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i think this thread needs to be locked down. OP what were you thinking even posting this :S. what positive is going to come out of this? just everyone getting angry.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hmm, join date June 2009, first thread is about doin in ur maw? I smell ****e...in the unlikely chance that this actually happened, it just signifies the growing trend for this country to produce snivelling little **** wipes. If this indeed did happen, don't be surprised if you never have the same relationship again with your mum.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I wont ban him, but I will help him with a true life experiance that I had.
> 
> I will leave you with a little something.
> 
> ...


i understand what your saying hacks.....but some scum are beyond help...IMO....

how could he ever look his mother in the eyes again....he`s a disgrace...and seems to be gloating about it on a public forum.....


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

this is a div post by a div! and prob posted for a laugh! by the op.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

*Just ban this loser please!!!!*


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

Diaz_1992 said:


> You know nothing about why my gf left me so don't even ****ing talk about her. I just mentioned her in this to tell why I was in such a fowl mood, but it had NOTHING to do with the issue at hand.


I bet uve chinned her 2 have you?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

My mother slapped me, kicked, beat me... not once did I raise a hand to her. You live under their roof unfortunately you live by their rules. Pay your way, contribute to the finances and then you have a leg to stand on. Untill then you a sponge and should listen to your mother.

And the last time I recall my mother swinging for me I caught her hand and stood their laughing as I was now in my teens and bigger she looked at me and said wait till your father gets home. Then I learnt what a true beating was.

You dont seem to have any respect for your mother. God knows what you will do to your future wife!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

I recon he managed to make a collective bp raise of about 1000/1000 when you add all the annoyed people together


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Diaz_1992 said:


> My GF dumped me earlier this week and i've been in a mood about it. And then there are the school exams and everything, so have been really streesed out.
> 
> So anyway, I just got back from the gym a short while back and made myself a sandwich and when I sat down to eat my mum came in with the grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


You seriously need help!!! Your dear mam, I really hope that she is ok. I hope you have not got a girlfriend - and turn on her!!( oh yeah she left you - thank god!)

Personally any man that hits a women is definitely sick, - posting it on a forum boasting about it is even sicker, and asking whether you should feel guilty about well that just mystify's me even more.

No man should ever hit a women (or vice versa), be your mother, sister, girlfriend or any other female. This post has sickend me!!!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Jimmy said this guy was previously banned under a different account, this thread has got to be a bam up IMO and everyone has fallen for it.


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

This is disgusting. To attack your mother let alone anyone for simply asking you to help is just wrong. Boo ****1ng hoo that your girlfriend left you people go through worse stuff than that everyday and do not take it out on anyone else. I hope to god that your mother either kicks you out or reports you as you are pathetic.

To make matters even worse I gave you rep instead of neg rep by mistake.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

WTF???


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Diaz_1992 said:


> My GF dumped me earlier this week and i've been in a mood about it. And then there are the school exams and everything, so have been really streesed out.
> 
> So anyway, I just got back from the gym a short while back and made myself a sandwich and when I sat down to eat my mum came in with the grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


this has got to be a fooking wind up???????????????

if it isnt you dont know how lucky you are to have a mam fella..i would give anything to have mine back and ****s like you abuse theirs....:nono:you dont deserve one..what are you goner be like if you ever have kids...seek some help


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Best thing you can do for you mother now as an apology, is to go and ****ing top yourself! She will be so better off without you in her life!!!!

Didn't want to post to feed the troll, but having not been on here for a while and finding this c o c k post **** over the last couple of days has got me wound up, lets ban this pr1ck please, and stop replying to any of his threads as we are giving him what he wants, the attention seeking pr1ck!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i hope you kissed and made up, there is nothing better than sex to relieve tension between the two of you


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hacks...sorry dude

he is a persistant troll, who joins here for some stupid reason to annoy people

i warned him yesterday, about a simillar thread

he is banned, and no doubt will be back again under another new name


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Can you not ban people's IP addresses? It's a feature on some other forums (fora?) i use.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would assume his girlfreind dumped him because he could not get it up thus leaving her unsatisfied have to seek pleasure from a random object that is bigger than his manhood like a match or something


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i would assume his girlfreind dumped him because he could not get it up thus leaving her unsatisfied have to seek pleasure from a random object that is bigger than his manhood like a match or something


lmfao:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Surprise, surprise Diaz ! I thought you might be back again with an even more controversial thread ....yep blinding mate!


----------



## boodika (May 24, 2009)

What is wrong with ppl?! Did he think it was funny??? What a @ock!


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Obviously a troll, hope you die.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

he just tried to join again under username buenas noches lol

bye


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> he just tried to join again under username buenas noches lol
> 
> bye


s/he must lead a very sad life!!!


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Epic thread though.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

anyone remember roaul drake?

the trol who banned under a false avvy...pic of ginger dude...asking why women wont date him??

this is diaz


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

i've only been on this site a month - does this kind of stuff happen a lot?

must be a right pain in the ar5e!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

not that often, a few lately though


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

it happens daily hamsternuts

but we usually ban them straight away when the reported posts come in


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jimmy said:


> anyone remember roaul drake?
> 
> the trol who banned under a false avvy...pic of ginger dude...asking why women wont date him??
> 
> this is diaz


oh yeah haha what a [email protected]!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> anyone remember roaul drake?
> 
> the trol who banned under a false avvy...pic of ginger dude...asking why women wont date him??
> 
> this is diaz


Ha ha your kidding me, I remember that guy.......its just bazzare, why do people do this???:laugh: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

To be fair, there could actually be some truth in this one. I honestly believe he was dumped by his girfriend (not difficult to believe) and he probably did attack his own mum. What he failed to mention and what you have all failed to realise is, the girlfriend and the mum are the same person PMSL :lol:

What a mother fvcker :tongue:

Predator


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

If thats all you can do ie tackle a female in my oppinion you need putting in a transit van and taken somewhere quiet ............................you know what for


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> it happens daily hamsternuts
> 
> but we usually ban them straight away when the reported posts come in


aha! righto then.

i'll get back in my corner then. :cool2:


----------



## Hay los vidrios (Jun 18, 2009)

Jimmy I wasn't trolling when I made this thread. Nor, when I made that account. I have no idea why you thought that. This incident did just happen.

And what do you mean, persistent? I've had two past accounts here only, one of which you just banned.

OK, I admit I did sign up initially to get back at that ginger guy, but then the more I read on this site the more I liked it.

And my last account was genuine, so is this one if you give me a chance.

Heck even if you ban me, I won't stop reading threads and articles here. The advice here is very good and this site lacks the pretension and arrogance other bb sites tend to have.


----------



## Hay los vidrios (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyway, regarding this incident,

I did just give her a sincere apology and told her about my situation which she doesn't know about.

Thing is i'm going through a very difficult period in my life, and I never share anything with anyone, I just keep all my emotions and everything just locked up inside, the only person I did open up to was my gf when we were together, and she's the one to blame for this mess, so I just lost it.

But she seemed to understand perfectly and gave me a hug but sobbed cause she was shocked by my behavior. Which I know was totally irrational.

But she offered to pay to take me to spain during the summer holidays to get away from things for a while and help clear my head and reflect. But I refused, as I believe I don't deserve a holiday. Heck I said it should be me taking her on one.


----------



## Hay los vidrios (Jun 18, 2009)

0161 said:


> s/he must lead a very sad life!!!


Yes my life is crap, which is why I am so miserable.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

MDMA will make you feel better mate, you can love eachother then, properly


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

I HOPE SHE STICKS A ROLLING PIN UP YOUR AR$E WHILE YOUR ASLEEP!!!!!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

you should let her kick you in the nut's...that might make her feel better...


----------



## Hay los vidrios (Jun 18, 2009)

Kezz said:


> MDMA will make you feel better mate, you can love eachother then, properly


What are you talking about mate, I hate pills.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I hope you ****ing ide


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

nah believe me, get on those bad boys and adios to moody and hello to free love


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

You assault your mother and she in turns offers to take you on holiday, that would make me feel even worse if i was you because it shows she has no one else besides you or else she would react differently.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Hay los vidrios said:


> Yes my life is crap, which is why I was in a miserable mood.


 your life is crap so your in a miserable mood..

so whats your reasoning for being complete kn()b


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

does she put the lotion in the basket when you ask her to?


----------



## Hay los vidrios (Jun 18, 2009)

Kezz said:


> nah believe me, get on those bad boys and adios to moody and hello to free love


And then there's the come down. Which is like crippling depression. No thanks.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why do you feel the need to share crap like this on the internet. go see a ****ing specialist or something as you have mental problems


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

can the mods just delete or lock this thread?

be easier all round?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Mdma is for life not just for christmas


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

i feel really sorry for her


----------



## Hay los vidrios (Jun 18, 2009)

Con said:


> You assault your mother and she in turns offers to take you on holiday, that would make me feel even worse if i was you because it shows she has no one else besides you or else she would react differently.


No, I don't live with my dad. Just me and mum. But she reacted that way cause she's my ma and forgave me like mothers should?


----------



## Hay los vidrios (Jun 18, 2009)

nobody said:


> i feel really sorry for her


I feel sorry for all the goody two shoes judging me, like they're all perfect.


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

first of cant believe you were stupid enought to post this on the net and ask if you were in the wrong.Of course you are ****hole you never rase your hands to your parents you owe them every thing ive had loads of arguments with my parents never have i done anything to hurt them. the damage you have done is there forever how do you think your mam is gonna feel next time you loose it is she gonna cower in the corner in fear of another bashing because it will always be in the back of her mind.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i still think your talking crap. but if your not, stop posting here. properly apologise to your mum and say you will see someone about your issues, and go and see them.


----------



## Hay los vidrios (Jun 18, 2009)

jonkvxr said:


> first of cant believe you were stupid enought to post this on the net and ask if you were in the wrong.Of course you are ****hole you never rase your hands to your parents you owe them every thing ive had loads of arguments with my parents never have i done anything to hurt them. the damage you have done is there forever how do you think your mam is gonna feel next time you loose it is *she gonna cower in the corner in fear of another bashing because it will always be in the back of her mind*.


I never will lose my temper again, but that's what makes me sad too.

I want to just kill myself sometimes but can't because then she will have no one at all. I am living for her sake.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Well your name now Hay Los Vidrios means see you later translated but in exact translation it means there are glasses so this dude speaks Spanish well. So yes mate keep to your word cya later and just feck orf.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

> WRONG,,
> 
> your mum may have made the choice to forgive you
> 
> ...


----------



## Hay los vidrios (Jun 18, 2009)

Rickski said:


> Well your name now Hay Los Vidrios means see you later translated but in exact translation it means there are glasses so this dude speaks Spanish well. So yes mate keep to your word cya later and just feck orf.


Hay los vidrios is honduran spanish fyi.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Hay los vidrios said:


> Hay los vidrios is honduran spanish fyi.


No it is not mate my wife is from Peru and they use it as well.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I want to just kill myself sometimes but can't because then she will have no one at all. I am living for her sake.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

id watch what people say just incase hes beeing serious


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Hay los vidrios said:


> Jimmy I wasn't trolling when I made this thread. Nor, when I made that account. I have no idea why you thought that. This incident did just happen.
> 
> And what do you mean, persistent? I've had two past accounts here only, one of which you just banned.
> 
> ...


ok see ya

enjoy reading the threads


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kezz said:


> I want to just kill myself sometimes but can't because then she will have no one at all. I am living for her sake.


if you decide to can you put it on youtube :thumb:


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Hay los vidrios said:


> I feel sorry for all the goody two shoes judging me, like they're all perfect.


Can't believe this thread.

Mate this woman carried you for 9 months, fed you, looked after you when you were sick and comforted you when you were scared and you go and do this....WTF:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

You sholud be bloody ashamed aof yourself and why you feel the need to post this on an open forum with a title

Should I feel guilty about beating up my mum?

Seriously what do you think, search your soul for a minute, do you really need us to tell you this?

Beg for forgiveness mate, and go get yourself sorted, no one deserves that especially not your mum

Fix up!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

I can't believe some of you guys, replying with such anger, when at the end of the day, he's just a wind up jerk, looking for a *reaction*.......and boy did he get one!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm always a bit dubious to use the report button as i don't like feeling like a tout, but i guess if it helps the mods keep the board that bit more cretin free then i should probably use it that bit more.

There's a serious amount of morons on here at the moment though, negged to within an inch of their lives, so i reckon you mod boys could be sick of looking at my reported posts soon :laugh:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Nitrolen said:


> I can't believe some of you guys, replying with such anger, when at the end of the day, he's just a wind up jerk, looking for a *reaction*.......and boy did he get one!


Exactly, that's what keeps him coming back.


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

loser


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

T.F. said:


> I'm always a bit dubious to use the report button as i don't like feeling like a tout, but i guess if it helps the mods keep the board that bit more cretin free then i should probably use it that bit more.
> 
> There's a serious amount of morons on here at the moment though, negged to within an inch of their lives, so i reckon you mod boys could be sick of looking at my reported posts soon :laugh:


I'm sitting here thinking the same thing mate, there seems to be a serious influx of them. I'm seeing more and more people with red squares under their avator!


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

once i smacked a lass who was coming at me with a kitchen knife but apart from that i have been scratched , slapped , kicked in the balls called loads of names and never retalliated.

but attacking your mother is another level its discracefull i would be begging for forgiveness if i was you


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

I beat my Mum up this morning.

She got up at 7.30, I was up at 7.

On a serious note that guy needs a good slap.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

piece of sh1t


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nitrolen said:


> I can't believe some of you guys, replying with such anger, when at the end of the day, he's just a wind up jerk, looking for a *reaction*.......and boy did he get one!


I do understand and I am sad that I got upset at him in the first place.

These are the names of his user names that have already been banned after I ran an IP check.

Same MO and everything, I looked at some of his reps and this is his methods.

A1PHA

Bare Tonk

Gulfam hassan

Hay los vidrios

Lakho Mein Ek

Raoul Duke

What is really strange is Lorian was the only other IP addy of the bunch that was not banned.

82.4.122.89 : cpc4-bolt10-0-0-cust600.manc.cable.ntl.com

This no doubt is a windup.


----------



## bundy09 (Feb 28, 2009)

can you post his IP so say someone could track his location then go pay him a visit?

joke!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

His IP is in my post just two up.

IP:82.4.122.89

ISP: cpc4-bolt10-0-0-cust600.manc.cable.ntl.com


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hacks...are you saying he is Lorian..?


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

your sick


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

You need help you piece of ****. I cant beleive someone would come on here and post that. What a tosser


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

weightsjack said:


> your sick


What about his sick?


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Willie said:


> What about his sick?


sorry..this guy is sick


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

cellaratt said:


> Hacks...are you saying he is Lorian..?


No, that cant be, just a wild coincidence.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Hacks...are you saying he is Lorian..?


He could have at least approved my AL application while he was on.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

you and your ma are as crazy as each other. why the f*ck did she attack you over nothing? and you should have told her to **** off, cause it makes you as bad as her fighting back


----------



## bundy09 (Feb 28, 2009)

lol ***** close in manchester just off the A6010

FREAKIE!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

one word.....

*Therapist*


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

What did you think would happen posting this thread?

WHAT do you think you are doing attacking your mother? EVEN CALLING HER NAMES!

I have never called my mam anything in seriousness and would NEVER raise my hand at her or pin her down! Nothing you do will take back what you have done! You fvck witt!

You only get ONE mother!


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

i get to the point i live with my mum, and get reallly really angry.. but like i keeep those ideas in my head lmao  i wouldn't do such thing but i can see if u get really angry but u just need to control the anger,, just breathe and think shes a nice woman deep down


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

bundy09 said:


> lol ***** close in manchester just off the A6010
> 
> FREAKIE!


A6010 is the road that Manchester Citys stadium is on Eastlands it go's through up to Cheetham Hill.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> What did you think would happen posting this thread?
> 
> WHAT do you think you are doing attacking your mother? EVEN CALLING HER NAMES!
> 
> ...


i'm on my 3rd


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Ash 01 said:


> What do you think you're doing posting my personal information?
> 
> You're not even legally allowed to do that, take it down.
> 
> ...


Lmao, sorry i just found that funny.. ;\


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

A 14Y/O? The sh1t thing is, no one really knows what to believe now. If you are 14, you'll know the story of the little boy who cried wolf? PMSL

Predator


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ash 01 said:


> What do you think you're doing posting my personal information?
> 
> You're not even legally allowed to do that, take it down.
> 
> ...


I hope Purple Aki finds you and double fists your ar*e you sick little c*nt!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

I logged on at 11am and this was was at the top of the convo list now at 8 24pm it is still at the top of the list......YAWN......


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Ash 01 said:


> There are some psychos out there who are probably trying to track me down, and it's doing me considerable psychological distress.






 
* IP Address ** Country (Short) ** Country (Full) ** Flag ** Region ** City ** ISP ** Address Lookup *

*
*82.4.122.89UKUNITED KINGDOM







ENGLANDMANCHESTERNTL INFRASTRUCTURE - OLDHAM SUBSCRIBERS ONLY



Hmm, think I might subscribe...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I will post your information as well as I want.

You should be glad that I dont wish you harm.

I am not like that.

You son are a spinless immature, unappreciative young snot nosed little twerp.

You would not last long at all in the real world.

You deserve all you get in the story of life.

Hmmmm, You will get yours................Too bad I am not the person to do it.

I would take pleasure in doing so.

I wish you all the luck in the world, but sadly luck is all you have as your decision making skills will cost you your life.

Nobody will respect you.

You dont respect yourself nor others.

People would love to set you in your place.

Sadly I am not the fortunate soul that can give you what you diserve............

Honestly I would find pleasure.

But, I am confident that you will get yours without my intervention.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It isnt that I dont like the dude.

It is that he thinks he can do what he does and not have a conciquence to his actions.

Not only that but he is so fcuking stupid to realize his actions.

This dude needs to be more aware of his actions and the conciquences he does.

He does not.

He is a maggot feeding on the defenseless.

He disrespects his own mother that is the guilding light of his direction...............Freaking idiot..............Nobody would do that...

I suspect he is upset with this board for being banned 5 times.

He will answer for his actions if in fact he is who he is.

He will never last long in the real world.

Trust me, decisions require action, and actions have conciquences.

His conciquence he will whine like a fcuking bitch of not being fair.

To that tune, if I knew, I would laugh. He would deserve all his just cause.

I have never met a more stupid indivadule in my life, and if I did, he needs to be elimitad from the gene pool.

Good riddence I say.

He is nothing more than a cockroach...............No purpose other than surviving on others waste.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looses gf, tackles Mom and gets banned 5 times, I see a pattern here....lol

What he did do before he got banned is bring the board together all in the same direction. Those guys are priceless....lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

winger said:


> Looses gf, tackles Mom and gets banned 5 times, I see a pattern here....lol
> 
> What he did do before he got banned is bring the board together all in the same direction. Those guys are priceless....lol


I have the answer just call me Dr. Con:rolleyes: he needs to join the army and head off to Iraq that should snap him into reality soon enough


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Con said:


> I have the answer just call me Dr. Con:rolleyes: he needs to join the army and head off to Iraq that should snap him into reality soon enough


He needs to join the paratroopers and drop him behind enemy lines. Now let's see who his friends are. :whistling:

I would like to thank RS for his insightful posts and were probably spot on.

I reppped him and he oh so deserved it, now rep me back bitch. :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Willie said:


> Jimmy said this guy was previously banned under a different account, this thread has got to be a bam up IMO and everyone has fallen for it.


Make's you wonder how truly sad and lonely a person has to be to get a chubby over posting crap like this, it's likely he's still reading it. And in the event that he is actually telling the truth he still need's either culling or medication and a room with padded walls.

Mate, if you are older than 11 years old and you're still finding this funny, seek help, because you have problems.. normal people don't concoct stories of how they have beat up their mum just to get a rise out of a bunch of usernames on an internet chat board.










Or, you could join the service - they might point you in the right direction :lol:


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

@ the Original Poster


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

To the author of the thread,

Have you thought about the affects your silly post could have on people who actually need this board for essential advice? There are young people out there who come to this forum with genuine problems related to body building and the people you are now upsetting usually give them the answers they need to get their sh1t together, i'd guess this advice could save them from real damage to their health.

problem with your post is it makes everyone suspicious of idiots, pretending to be genuine and basically hijacking the board for a few hours of meaningless amusment for themselves. If you stand back and look at what you have actually achieved from doing this and compare this to the damage you could cause to someone in the future then perhaps you'll see how stupid you look. Best way to think about it is when you've eventually grown up, will you look back on this with pride,,,dont think so, do you?

Take up a hobby or summat, get out of that bedroom, do something with your life you little crettin and stop wasting everyones time.


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Piccolo said:


> I'm talking from my lunch break here so need to be quick.
> 
> I've asked my brother and he says what you're doing here was a breach of the DPA and if you don't take it down then he will complain to the Information Commissioners Office.
> 
> ...


Ahahaha retard!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Piccolo said:


> *I'm talking from my lunch break here *so need to be quick.
> 
> More commonly known as 'playtime' methinks!
> 
> ...


You shouldn't play with the big boys and girls then should you??? Tut, tut, tut!

Have some free advice love.....come back when you grow up!


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

St Mary's Parsonage

Manchester, Greater Manchester M3 2, UK

Latitude/

Longitude 53.483, -2.249

Weather Station UKXX0092 - MANCHESTER


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

i actually have serious anger issues, and roid rage, but **** me... you need to sort your head... never touch a female, my mum could paste me and i wouldnt say a word, my ex stabbed me in the arm and i never laid a finger on her... u dont hit women.

round my end if you do you get sorted. way we grew up!

least of all your own mother.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Con said:


> I logged on at 11am and this was was at the top of the convo list now at 8 24pm it is still at the top of the list......YAWN......


x2, why not just delete the thread or at least lock it! :confused1:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

plym30 said:


> If someone else did that to your mum, what would you do to them? Of course you should apologise....
> 
> I know if you did that to my mum you would be in bits by now!


Too right mate or any woman that meant anything to me. guys a cnut.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

DaveI said:


> i actually have serious anger issues, and roid rage, but **** me... you need to sort your head... never touch a female, my mum could paste me and i wouldnt say a word, my ex stabbed me in the arm and i never laid a finger on her... u dont hit women.
> 
> round my end if you do you get sorted. way we grew up!
> 
> least of all your own mother.


he hasn't mate. it's a wind up


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

hes been banned now let it lie guys


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

corbuk said:


>


LMFAO. whos up for going manchester this weekend :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> LMFAO. whos up for going manchester this weekend :lol: :lol: :lol:


Stay at mine if you want pal


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

im 30mins from manc.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Piccolo said:


> I don't know exactly what it was that got you so riled up about this.
> 
> If you don`t then your a complete idiot
> 
> ...


Why would you want to add this to a forum where you know you will get ripped apart for posting it,whether it is your doing or not your not of sane mind to even think it funny


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

And the winner of 'Beta of the decade'....Diaz 1992!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Diaz - i am not a violent person but if you were a relative of mine you would get a serious kickin. What gives you the right to hit anyone, especially your mom.


----------



## SwedeBKK (May 25, 2009)

When you dance with the devil, you wait for the song to stop. Now, be quiet and and enjoy your ride.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Piccolo said:


> I'm talking from my lunch break here so need to be quick.
> 
> I've asked my brother and he says what you're doing here was a breach of the DPA and if you don't take it down then he will complain to the Information Commissioners Office.
> 
> ...


I'd find it surprising if IP addresses are private information given how readily available they are to anyone on the net, and i'm also not sure if the DPA would apply to this scenario as you're essentially unidentifiable from your IP address alone.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im going to close this thread.

Cant be bothered continually banning this knobhead.


----------

